# Pre-med through ROTP?



## Tae (14 Aug 2010)

Hello,
I've always had a cursory understanding of the ROTP as a reservist; now I am seriously considering it to fulfill both my post-secondary and military aspirations. 

I apologize for asking this question (I could not find a thread) but is it possible to enroll in a pre-med degree with ROTP (i.e. life science, biomedical, etc.). I am inclined to serve as a family doctor with the CF, so if pre-med is allowed with ROTP, I am definitely considering to apply for the MMTP after serving the minimum.

I am going to ask at the CFRC next week but I just wanted to know a bit earlier. Thank you


----------



## Pusser (16 Aug 2010)

As long as you end up with an acceptable degree for your proposed occupation, you should be OK.  Keep in mind that a degree in bio-medical sciences would be acceptable to many different officer occupations, including MARS, infantry and pilot.  However, you will likely have to serve your obligatory service before they will let you in the MMTP.  

Keep your chin up though.  I know a guy who actually did something very close to what you are describing - got a BSc, served a few years as LOG officer and then went to medical school under MMTP.

Your first challenge will be getting accepted into ROTP.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2010)

If you are already a med student or in residency, you could see if you qualify for MOTP.  

Forces.ca - Medical Officer - Fact Sheet


----------

